# Just got Pansat 2500A today



## FramundaCheeze

I got the Pansat FTA receiver from DSSDIRECT.TV today and after ready the instruction manual I'm a little worried. It has steps for dish manuvering and everything else which I can get through but here is my problem. I'm a DishNet subscriber and I'm only going to disconnect my DVR 522 to hook this up. Will I be able to just reinstall my DVR receiver when I feel like it without having to reboot or setup again. I was thinking if I just left it plugged into the outlet it would save the memory?????


----------



## retiredTech

why would you want to use your E* dish (that 522 is active on) for FTA,

Get a seperate dish for your FTA,
you'll probaly want a motorized dish for your FTA anyway to seek out more FTA channels


----------



## FramundaCheeze

retiredTech said:


> why would you want to use your E* dish (that 522 is active on) for FTA,
> 
> Get a seperate dish for your FTA,
> you'll probaly want a motorized dish for your FTA anyway to seek out more FTA channels


Because its already aimed at E*.... exactly where I want it to


----------



## kevision

you can disconnect the 522 from the dish (while leaving it plugged in) without losing any memory.You can then plug your E* pointed dish into your refrigerator if you want. As you are a 'DishNet subscriber', you'll get more channels off the 522 than the pansat.


----------



## FramundaCheeze

Actually I've nullified the old saying "You get what you (pay) for"


----------



## JohnH

Maybe your Pansat will operate the switch. Maybe it won't.

Sounds like just listening is the object.


----------



## GutBomb

for one, that kind of stuff isn;t allowed here dude. this is a site that is dedicated to LEGAL satellite stuff. no matter how much that site claims that it is legal for you to get dish network for free with that receiver, it's not. and second of all, you got ripped off. If you really wanted to get free dish network with a pansat 2500a (in itself a completely legal product) you could have bought one for $175 on ebay with a data cable that hooks to your computer so you can install the hacked firmware you can find on other not so nice websites yourself instead of getting f'd in the a by dssdirect.tv for $369

No one here will help you so i suggest you ask on a different site.


----------

